# which maker has best factory silver paint



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

I bought a silver car on a whim, absolutely hated it as it looked very plain and mature. But after machine polishin and using zaino I really like it now. Especially at night with street lighting, it looks fantastic.

Anyway, got me thinking I rreally like my 2002 golf silver paint, it probably is high up there with the exepensive German cars. 

Even on undetailed cars same age as mine the paint looks pretty good.

I've only seen a few 11,12 or 13 plate toyotas and hondas look remotely comparable to my 02 golf.

Who do you think has the best silver factory paint?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Id say VW/Audi without a doubt,The golf you was talking about was probably Lake Silver,like A3's from then.Other silvers look grey in comparison when parked side to side.Best silver available imo.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

My favourite silver was Mirage silver used by Vauxhall very briefly on the Astra coupe.

I had one new but Vauxhall stopped using the colour after having big issues with colour match themselves.

It was a silver with a gold and purple tint.

They carried on using the name Mirage but the colour was 10x darker and nowhere near as nice.


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Id say VW/Audi without a doubt,The golf you was talking about was probably Lake Silver,like A3's from then.Other silvers look grey in comparison when parked side to side.Best silver available imo.


I haven't heard of lake silver, mine in reflex silver and I've parked next to 2012 prius and other japanese the golf looked a lot better. newer VAG (audi, vw) is comparable - hard to say to be honest because cars 10 years ago were more boxy, newer cars are more rounded so greater reflection so it looks better as they reflect more light, I saw a merc today which had a stunning silver paintwork.

Interesting, I parked next to a yaris in the day outside my house. They looked very similar, but now (nighttime) I went out to pick something out of my boot and the cars look world apart, golf looks like showroom standard where as the yaris looks quite dated. shame silver needs night time to look it's best.

On the plus side though black cars look fantastic during the day, but during the night they're not very noticable.

Best of both world is probably red or blue (closer to the primary colour shades) that look good day & night.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

BMW moonstone silver (IIRC) is nice as is satin silver (VW)


----------



## ian 1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Got to be lightning silver by Aston Martin. In the flesh it's absolutely stunning


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Titanium Silver from Renault. Not another Silver comes close. So much Sparkle and so rewarding to detail. 

Technical Grey is another great colour but it's more pearl Silver.


----------



## Natswoo (Sep 1, 2012)

Silverstone and sebring silver on the Honda S2000 looks stunning 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

I've had two Reflex Silver Polos, my latest is the LA7W paint code and find it is a very warm colour with a very noticeable pop from the metallic, not something you see a lot on cars theses days.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I use to love Rovers Platinum silver; plus I adore VW'S Reflex silver, produces a nice crisp bright shade in the sun when polished and sealant applied.


----------



## Ricwin (Apr 8, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> I use to love Rovers Platinum silver; plus I adore VW'S Reflex silver, produces a nice crisp bright shade in the sun when polished and sealant applied.


My MG is Platinum Silver. Certainly has a lot of sparkle when looked after. 
And as I am currently finding out, and absolute pita to match lol


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

my new car is Reflex silver how do i get the best out of the colour?


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I love our Skoda Superb's Brilliant Silver Metallic. Even with a week of dirt looks incredible in the sun.


----------



## HookdexM3 (Apr 5, 2013)

Definitely not BMW 
I'd go with VW too.


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

another vote for vw reflex silver


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

JA0395 said:


> I've had two Reflex Silver Polos, my latest is the LA7W paint code and find it is a very warm colour with a very noticeable pop from the metallic, not something you see a lot on cars theses days.


My Mk6 Golf is Reflex Silver LA7W. When I give it a real deep clean, the flake takes on a light gold effect and looks really good.

Occasionally I wonder if I should have bought a more exciting colour, but that is outweighed by the fact it just always looks clean and scratch free. The colour hides most light dirt quite well. 
There are definitely swirlies there, but they really are damm difficult to spot most of the time.

But then I see a well presented gloss black car gleaming away magnificently in the sunlight and think "hmmmm..."


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

My reflex silver golf is my fav. Like GleemSpray says the flake looked great


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

w138pbo said:


> my new car is Reflex silver how do i get the best out of the colour?


Once cleaned, clayed and polished ; A sealant will give it a sharp, glassy look and a wax will give it a deep warm look.

Take your pick!


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Aston martin silver or lexus silver Both have large amounts of xirallics in them and will pop like mad in the sun !


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Polish it.


----------

